# Please tell me about my tree



## JP724 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just moved in to this house. I've never had a yard with trees so I don't know anything about them! This tree is HUGE and I love it but I'm not quite sure what's going on with it. Would it be more helpful if I posted pictures when we get a little deeper into spring? Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## ATH (Apr 11, 2015)

A close up picture would help, but looks like a Siberian elm on first guess.

Get a picture of the branches/twigs.


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 11, 2015)

JP724 said:


> Just moved in to this house. I've never had a yard with trees so I don't know anything about them! This tree is HUGE and I love it but I'm not quite sure what's going on with it. Would it be more helpful if I posted pictures when we get a little deeper into spring? Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!
> View attachment 418552
> View attachment 418553


What are your concerns about the tree?


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks like a Mulberry? Damage or cracks? What is wrong?


----------



## simpleiowaguy (Apr 11, 2015)

Pretty sure it's a siberian elm. You should get it trimmed up.


----------



## ATH (Apr 11, 2015)

Generally with Siberian elm, I am thinking trimmed down, rather than trimmed up 

(PS: I have that same squirrel in your avatar)


----------



## Raintree (Apr 12, 2015)

I think he is wondering about those bleached looking stains on his elm.
http://extension.umass.edu/landscape/fact-sheets/wetwood-and-slime-flux


----------



## JP724 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, I'm sorry. I was referring to the discoloration of the tree. I was also concerned because it loses a lot of big branches, but after reading up on siberian elms I see it is a common occurrence for them. Thanks everyone for the quick response. And thank you Raintree for that link. So, there's not much that I can do about the oozing? It appears to be happening on both sides of the trunk.


----------



## treeseer (May 10, 2015)

Slow oozing by improving root function and clearing turf from trunk >1'.

Usually a problem after big wounds are made by careless pruning.


----------

